# Women's Westfield Columbia Army Bicycle



## johan willaert (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's the latest addition to my military bike collection....

MG140418

Needs a bit of work, but nothing that can't be fixed!

Enjoy,

Johan


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 16, 2014)

Cool WAC bike Johan! Have you looked at Gustaaf's example?


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, of course...

Gustaaf and I have been good friends since he started the MV parts business back in the late 80s....


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 19, 2014)

That neat, Gustaaf has some nice examples.


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 20, 2014)

His Women's MG along with an original condition Men's MG have been posted on my website for several years now..

http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 20, 2014)

I really like your website and all of the information you provide about WW2 bicycles. I got to see the womens and mens bicycles before they were sent to Belgium, they were a great find.


----------



## izee2 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello Johan,

  Fantastic. Nice project with enough of the bones to get it complete. My girl is # MG189872....I would figure that our bikes were in the factory at the same time. If not pretty damn close. Here is a pic of what mine looked like when it arrived at my house. Second pic is what she looks like now.  It took a couple of years to finish but it was worth it. 






I might have a line on a seat.  it was just a frame and pan that was painted red but it was complete. If your interested let me know and I will try to track down the guy who had it.
Once again...Nice gift!!!
Tom


----------



## PIN GUY (Jan 24, 2015)

*Womens westfield columbia army bicycle*

I have a question that someone might have the answer.  Does the womens columbia mg bike have a smaller seat as tradition has it ladies bikes have smaller seats.  
The womens mg bike i found does not have a seat and one is needed


----------



## 37schwinn (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE! 

Yes, definitely a smaller size Persons Majestic saddle for the women's MG Columbia. 

A little harder to find but I found one for mine. I found a women's Model as well about a year or so ago and I'm just about done collecting needed parts. There isn't many of these around so I would defenitely like I see a couple pics of yours. 

Does any one have an approximate number of women's MG Columbias?


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm still looking for a saddle too...
Haven't put in much progress on the above bike... too cold to paint... Just awaiting some nice weather to apply primer and OD...
I have all the parts now, all it needs is paint and assembly...

As far as the number of Women's MGs, I have about 10 of them on file, info gathered over the past 10 years... So there aren't many about, at least not that are known in the Military bicycle community...

Johan


----------



## PIN GUY (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info. about the women's saddle

If you have line on one (Persons Majestic Saddle) please email me at saltlakepinman@yahoo.com.

Also a reasonable price on a pump, brackets or tool bag would be appreciated.  

Here's a phone number leave a message 801-860-4254 Utah USA

Thanks to all !!


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 15, 2015)

While progress has been slow these last few weeks, I'm still on track to get this done before Easter...
I have just about all the parts needed for this project and a saddle is being refurbished as I write this...

I spent countless hours trying to remove the blue color while saving the original OD underneath, but I gave up in the end...
I sanded the entire frame to bare metal and took it from there...






Found some unknown markings on the rear forks...





The original frame headplate was clearly fitted before primer and OD were applied... The plate is metal, not brass...





Frame and spokes were sprayed red oxide primer, and are awaiting a first coat of OD...









After that it will be assemble of hubs and spokes into NOS rims, and trueing...


----------



## iswingping (Feb 15, 2015)

Johan,
Great progress!  Good to hear you found a saddle to refurb.  Is it just getting cleaned up or did you find someone to work new leather with a P-M logo into it?  I've got most my bike stripped clean, but my progress hasn't been quite as fast.  I too spent several wasted hours trying to clean to save the original green, but was unsuccessful.  I love the way those rear dropouts look.  That is very different from the Huffman style.  I wonder if anyone else has identified any other markings on their bikes.  Date stamps?
Great stuff, can't wait to see more.


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought a Women's Saddle on Ebay the other day. It was advertised as a Troxel but was actually a Persons.
The leather was cracked and torn and I had it sent to a friend who refurbished the saddle for my Huffman last year.
It will be smooth brown leather covered complete with Persons logo...

Here's a view of the saddle on the Huffy, I still need to attach the crash tabs...


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 31, 2015)

Made some progress lately....

Fitted original hubs to NOS rims but used new spokes


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 31, 2015)

Headlight and kickstand, ready to use...


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 31, 2015)

And this wonderful refurbished saddle arrived.... Some before&after pictures...


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 31, 2015)

More....


----------



## iswingping (Apr 8, 2015)

That leather work is gorgeous!  You'll have to ride standing up so people can appreciate the craftsmanship as you roll by.


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks!

Yesterday was a perfect warm and dry day to apply OD.....


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 11, 2015)

Also fitted repro vintage style US Royal Chain Tires to the wheels, greased and adjusted axles and coaster brake... Tires were bought off Ebay from Cabe member John..


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 11, 2015)

And now working on this pair of Torrington #8 pedals... The used rubber blocks will be replaced with wooden ones, which are correct for this particular bicycle.
The wooden blocks are excellent reproductions from Bergerwerke.com , and were patterned after the originals on one of my other bikes...


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 22, 2015)

Finished the pedals today...





And assembled the frame, forks, wheels and fenders... Starting to look like a bicycle again...


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 25, 2015)

Finished it this morning...


----------



## iswingping (Apr 25, 2015)

That looks fantastic!  Top notch work as always.  Plans for a celebratory ride?


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks...Yes, it will be taken on our annual Military Bicycle ride later this summer....


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 23, 2017)

My 16-year old daughter enjoying the bike....


----------



## rrtbike (Aug 9, 2017)

Great build up and great bike! 
I think ladies bikes make great custom rides.


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 5, 2022)

My lovely wife of 26 years Kristien riding her 1943 US Army women’s bicycle…


----------

